# New to fly fishing. HELP!



## Fowladdict (Jun 21, 2011)

I've been lurking on this section of the forum for quite awhile and over the past few months I have become much much more interested in fly fishing. I have been casting out in the street with some buddy's equipment but I'm wanting to get my own set up to try and start practicing more on my own then move on to attempting to catch a fish lol. My question is what would some of y'all recommend for a very green beginer as far as a decent fly rod and reel. I'm looking for something for saltwater fishing (redfish, sheep head, small-medium black drum....etc.). Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

If you're serious about getting into it, I'll keep it simple. Look for a 8wt TFO BVK and get a quality line. If you go cheap, go cheap on a reel. You will rarely get a red in Texas bays that will test any kind of fly reel.


----------



## Fowladdict (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the help


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

TFO makes a nice set up. When my wife was getting started, I got her an Orvis Encounter in a 5 wt and an Orvis Clearwater in an 8wt. Redington and St. Croix also make very good starter combos. I would definitely go with an 8 wt in any case. You can also use it to toss big bass bugs if you find yourself in freshwater.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Good advice from all. I love TFO rods. Cabelas has some good packages that will get the job done and not break the bank. My biggest red to date came on a Cabelas 8wt Rod( not a high end one). I have a Cabelas CGR fiberglass 7-8 wt now and really like the feel of glass. At 7'6" the rod kind of makes you feel like you have a spinning rod in hand because of the length. 

Like others have said, I haven't really noticed the reel so much. Half the time, I don't put a fish on the reel. Only bigger fish require drag. I've been into the backing once in any major way. 

Fly fishing requires some getting used to. You aren't likely to come out of the box and be able to cast well. You will require some kind of instruction, teacher, video, books, to get it. I started really getting into it in the fall of 2013 and I don't use conventional tackle really at all anymore. I'm having the most fun I've ever had fishing by a long shot.


----------



## capone (Feb 25, 2013)

If you really want to get hooked go, to a pond full of bream. Tie on a popping bug and cast over the shallow beds. That's how we got started, then moved on to rainbow/brown trout and redfish. I have become a fly fishing snob and have to have a 3w when after the small fish. It's the most relaxing thing I have ever done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

As far as saving on reel I would much rather spend the $$ to get something with a solid reliable sealed drag and typically that is going to0 cost you a little more. With saltwater fly fishing a strong drag is paramount. With that being said you can still find decent reels on an affordable budget. TFO, Orvis Clearwater, redington, all make good quality stuff for beginners. If you happen to be at the fishing showing this week check out these guys http://marshflyusa.com/fly-rods/ they will have a new budget rod called the Backcountry making its debut this week and they are local! you could also go talk to Ben at Orvis or Stacy and Dylan at Bayou city Angler they should be able to get you into something nice and within the pricepoint you feel comfortable spending.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

capone said:


> If you really want to get hooked go, to a pond full of bream. Tie on a popping bug and cast over the shallow beds. That's how we got started, then moved on to rainbow/brown trout and redfish. ....


^^^^This^^^^. Had to smile when I read it.

There is a lot to be said for learning the basics first.

Learn how to make excellent presentations in all conditions. Learn how to strip set the fish. Learn how to play/land the fish. These will stay with you not only to reds but for anything that swims on this planet.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

crw91383 said:


> As far as saving on reel I would much rather spend the $$ to get something with a solid reliable sealed drag and typically that is going to0 cost you a little more. With saltwater fly fishing a strong drag is paramount. ....


I have to agree with this. If you are talking about 8 wt and up in saltwater, then invest in quality reels. Lighter, it doesn't matter much at all. You tie into a big jack and those cheap reels will simply fall apart.

Allen makes an excellent reasonably priced reel. The Kraken is an excellent choice in addition to those already mentioned.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Meadowlark said:


> I have to agree with this. If you are talking about 8 wt and up in saltwater, then invest in quality reels. Lighter, it doesn't matter much at all. You tie into a big jack and those cheap reels will simply fall apart.
> 
> Allen makes an excellent reasonably priced reel. The Kraken is an excellent choice in addition to those already mentioned.


I don't disagree with that. I was just thinking on a limited budget, spend money on the rod. Best way to keep a jack from wrecking a cheap reel? Don't cast to it. lol

As far as other TFO rods, I started out with a TFO Lefty Kreh 8wt. It's an okay rod, but when I go back to casting it now, it's not near what some of the other rods I have as far as casting.


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

Jacks are about the most fun you will ever have on a fly rod next to maybe tarpon. I've almost had more fun casting at jacks crashing bait then juvie tarpon in Belize...Almost! But have reliable reel will go a long way considering you can transition rods and just keep using the same durable reel. Check out the Redington Behemoth http://www.redington.com/fly-fishing-reels/behemoth/ . Picked up one last summer to leave on my skiff rod and have not been disappointed at all. My got to reel is a Tibor Everglades however I have become very fond of the Behemoth. Had over 30 days on water with it last year without a single issue.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

My dream set up is a Scott Meridian 8'4" 8wt for my kayak paired with a Nautilus CCF-X2 or maybe a Hatch Finatic. I've never casted the Meridian, but just like what I read about it. 

My best reel currently is a Lamson Guru 3 or a Sage 1880. Neither one have had anything on that would really test them. My one large Jack busted my leader long before I got it on the reel. 

I do have this junky Ross that came with the first cheap combo I bought. I had a fat 9.5# 28" red take me 40 feet or so into the backing. The drag wasn't great and the reel has since pretty much fallen apart with the drag freezing up. 

There are 8wt reel shoot outs where they compare several different quality reels on many different metrics.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Stuart said:


> If you're serious about getting into it, I'll keep it simple. Look for a 8wt TFO BVK and get a quality line.


This is a great suggestion.

Rod: TFO BVK 4 piece, 8 weight, 9' - TF 08 90 4 B *

Reel: TFO BVK Super Large Arbor Reel III

Toss a Rio Redfish line on it and then go take some casting lessons!


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

I used to be all about the Rio which I still like and use but recently swapped a few lines for the Royal Wulff saltwater Triangle taper. I must say its an awesome line, load ups well and casts very well.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm a couple of years ahead of you, I'll give you my thoughts:

In order of importance for around here: Rod - Line-Reel -

My son caught a bunch of reds on an entry level Redington setup that he abused, looks terrible, and still works great.

Warranty is - in my opinion- important on the rod. I was pretty hard on mine, getting used to a 9 foot rod (broke a tip in a door) and just screwing up (squashing guides). I bought a TFO BVK outfit from Cabelas (mis-priced, rod, reel, line for $350 - wish I had bought a couple). You just send TFO $30 and the rod and they'll replace the broken section, returned via overnight in about 3 days.

Just like with boats, you sort of just have to get started. Watch videos. I got a lot from:

http://www.amazon.com/Lefty-Kreh-Casting-lefty-kreh/dp/B0002D126G

Chris Myers series - here's one: 





Take a couple of casting lessons.

I had to cast a bunch to understand terminology (load, tight loop, shoot, etc.)

Fly fishing equipment is a lot like a boat. All equipment is a compromise, just get something that looks like it works and get out and fish. You'll have an idea about what you really want after a while.

Finally, move your casting onto water or grass. The street will eat up your line.

All the best...


----------



## Fowladdict (Jun 21, 2011)

Great info and advice fellas! I really appreciate all the help, I was at the fishing show today and saw some of the marsh fly rods and they really caught my eye and I love supporting local guys. I'm sure I'll be coming back to this section for questions, comments, and concerns. Thanks again.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

*Hit me up*

I have a bunch of equipment I'm not using I'll make you a great deal 
979-239-8987
Ssp


----------

